# Mistype theory



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

*Two functions you may have/function you think you have*

se+fi (dom, aux) =fe
fe+ti (dom, aux) =fi
si+te (dom, aux) =se
se+fi (dom, aux) =si
ti+se (dom, aux) =te
te+fi (dom, aux) =ti
ni+se (dom, aux) =ne
ne+si (dom, aux) =ni 

I don't say that, if you combine two functions you can get one, but you can easely mistake them if you are new to mbti. At least these are most likely to be mistaken. This is my wild thought, so please don't hate me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Just look at who you hate to determine your type.
ENTPs hate INFPs. It is fact.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Just look at who you hate to determine your type.
> ENTPs hate INFPs. It is fact.


Personal bias can also affect typing accuracy. What do you think about my theory?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> *Two functions you may have/function you think you have*
> 
> se+fi (dom, aux) =fe
> fe+ti (dom, aux) =fi
> ...


fi+ne=?

you got se+fi twice, not sure why


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

AAADD said:


> fi+ne=?
> 
> you got se+fi twice, not sure why


Aliens told me to do this way.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> Aliens told me to do this way.


Then I will answer myself:

fi+ne=fe

Or at least it's in my case.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

AAADD said:


> Then I will answer myself:
> 
> fi+ne=fe
> 
> Or at least it's in my case.


Thanks for correction, I still don't understan Ne very well. Also it's accurate.

Actually Se+Fi was mentioned twice, because that can happen and probability is high.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> Thanks for correction,* i still don't understan Ne very well. *Also it's accurate.
> 
> actually Se+Fi was mentioned twice, because that can happen and probabilityis high.


People don't seem to understand me most of the time, so perhaps there's not much to understand here anyway.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@AAADD what do you think about my theory in general?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

AAADD said:


> People don't seem to understand me most of the time, so perhaps there's not much to understand here anyway.


But I could understand Fi, Te. That's basically 60% of you.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> @*AAADD* what do you think about my theory in general?


(dom, aux)... aux is the 2nd function?

I see in your OP that you got some dom-aux combinations which aren't possible (no matter what aux means). Unless aux can mean any of the other three...


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

AAADD said:


> (dom, aux)... aux is the 2nd function?
> 
> I see in your OP that you got some dom-aux combinations which aren't possible (no matter what aux means).


aux is 2nd

example of impossibru please


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> *Two functions you may have/function you think you have*
> 
> se+fi (dom, aux) =fe
> *fe+ti *(dom, aux) =fi
> ...





The red spirit said:


> aux is 2nd
> 
> example of impossibru please


Well, then the ones I've bolded are not possible, because 1st and 2nd are S and N or F and T which can't.

That aside,

I can understand having two certain functions may let you think or believe you have a certain function like in my case. I have always felt related to Fe, but there is no way I am not a Fi dom (or aux at the very least). Not sure how other people with certain functions believe which function they're having.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

AAADD said:


> Well, then the ones I've bolded are not possible, because 1st and 2nd are S and N or F and T.
> 
> That aside,
> 
> I can understand having two certain functions may let you think or believe you have a certain function like in my case. I have always felt related to Fe, but there is no way I am not a Fi dom (or aux at the very least). Not sure how other people with certain functions believe which function they're having.


Ti Ne Si Fe=INTP
Fi Se Ni Te=ISFP
Se Fi Te Ni=ESFP
Si Te Fi Ne=ISTJ

You messed up somewhere or misunderstood me


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> Ti Ne Si Fe=INTP
> Fi Se Ni Te=ISFP
> Se Fi Te Ni=ESFP
> Si Te Fi Ne=ISTJ
> ...


Example:

*fe+ti *(dom, aux) =fi

Fe as dom (1st function)
Ti as aux (2nd function)
is which type?

This is why I've asked what aux stands for, because if aux means 2nd function like you said, then... if you got a F function as most dominant, the 2nd one cannot be a T function (it would be the 4th). 

Unless aux stands for either 2nd, 3rd, 4th function, which is why I've asked...


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

AAADD said:


> Example:
> 
> *fe+ti *(dom, aux) =fi
> 
> ...


I see where you misunderstood me. I meant Ti as dom or aux. Do you understand now?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> I see where you misunderstood me. I meant Ti as dom or aux. Do you understand now?


Yes, now I understand.

Which means from yours OP, I am this one:

* te+fi (dom, aux) =ti*

And I actually have considered being Ti-dom.

Which means as well, that with fi+ne=fe I meant in your language:

* ne+fi (dom, aux) =fe

*I have considered being Fe-dom as well.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

AAADD said:


> Yes, now I understand.
> 
> Which means from yours OP, I am this one:
> 
> ...


See, I predicted something. Since you understand my theory now, can you give me opinion of it?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> See, I predicted something. Since you understand my theory now, can you give me opinion of it?


I can only confirm the one that's relevant to my type, to be accurate when it concerns me. 

Perhaps if other people answer as well...


----------



## Motho (Sep 16, 2016)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Just look at who you hate to determine your type.
> ENTPs hate INFPs. It is fact.


What if you don't hate any of the types but instead understand each of them for who they are, because that would be the wise thing to do?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> I was simply wondering what reason you had for using such a strong word as "hate". Of course people have differents views on this but I can't see these as reasons to hate someone.
> 
> Just my opinion but maybe this is about something else?


That's an interesting point. Okay. Shut up. Let's say I dislike them.
Also, I thought of two other reasons: bossy and controlling


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

@Felipe and @The red spirit
Any other mistakes you've seen about Ti and Ne, not necessarily in that order?


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I think this theory speaks well to something I've noticed frequently in online type communities. When I see people who I believe to be mistyped, the reason is almost always that the person has singled out certain personality traits and associated them to a Function when the trait isn't unique to one Function. Or the reverse, when they think behavior for what is really one Function actually speaks to two in combination together. Basically, those scenarios where someone comes along and, for example, thinks they "notice patterns" and must be an Ni type. 

Where things are a bit more complicated is in the "combinations." Before we can say that certain combinations of Functions usually lead to mistypes, we'd need to also be able to also pinpoint common patterns of interpretation that take place before the person assigns the behavior to functions. In other words, Se + Fi people are likely either reading themselves, or interpreting Fe descriptions in a common incorrect way to make a pattern out of that mistype. I'm not sure what that common misinterpretation would be. I've also noticed that it isn't always a 2 to 1 relationship, and that people also just misinterpret Fe itself, for example, to be Fi. 

One tendency I'd add to the theory to start would be, people believing they are stronger in their Third or Fourth Function than they really are. These are the cases where, for example, we have a real INFP who thinks they're really good with Si and good with Feeling and therefore thinks they are an ISFJ. Or, a real life ESTP or ESFP who thinks they are a "big picture thinker" with ambition, therefore an ENTJ - whereas real life ENTJ are the big boss type occasionally at best and more often quirky, independent, a bit chaotic, and actually kind of naive/over or under-trusting when it comes to relations. I've also seen real ISTP who think their intellectualism and sound logical skills make them strong in Ni, when in fact their Ti dictates this skill and uses a different process than do actual INTJ's.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Figure said:


> I've also seen real ISTP who think their intellectualism and sound logical skills make them strong in Ni, when in fact their Ti dictates this skill and uses a different process than do actual INTJ's.


Easily one of the most common mistypes. Right up there with the Fe-Si who think they're ENFPs.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> Why do you hate SJs in general?


because all of them hate me


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Agent K said:


> That's an interesting point. Okay. Shut up. Let's say I dislike them.
> Also, I thought of two other reasons: bossy and controlling


Seems to me that you project SJ on these people because they fit the negative image and stereotypes. If they actually _are_ SJ, you likely only know a fraction of their whole personality. Though it's a shame you don't get along.



The red spirit said:


> because all of them hate me


Oh but how do you know this? Have they told you (in which case, you probably are better off without them) or have you simply interpreted it that way?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> Oh but how do you know this? Have they told you (in which case, you probably are better off without them) or have you simply interpreted it that way?


My mom is one, my English teacher was one. Conflicts everyday with mom and after two year slavery I escaped from that biased English teacher.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> Seems to me that you project SJ on these people because they fit the negative image and stereotypes. If they actually _are_ SJ, you likely only know a fraction of their whole personality. Though it's a shame you don't get along.


I try to be careful when typing people, to avoid making assumptions. I'll bet that the people I think are SJs really are. Yes it is sad and most unfortunate.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Agent K said:


> @Felipe and @The red spirit
> Any other mistakes you've seen about Ti and Ne, not necessarily in that order?


Ni sometimes is mistaken for Ti (mostly INFJs believing to be INTPs). Because of the strange nature of Ni, they think it's a subjective *thinking* process, I guess it's one of the reasons Jung typed himself as Ti, but he is typed as Ni dom by any other 'valid' source.

Ne is mistaken for creativity. Ne is not creativity, it's the ability to *'see'* what something implies in a situation and act accordingly. So, in this sense Ne is also mistaken for Te, because of it's ability to be quick-witted/dynamic in work situations. I don't think it's a coincidence many secretaries are ENFPs/ENTPs.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Felipe said:


> Ni sometimes is mistaken for Ti (mostly INFJs believing to be INTPs). Because of the strange nature of Ni, they think it's a subjective *thinking* process, I guess it's one of the reasons Jung typed himself as Ti, but he is typed as Ni dom by any other 'valid' source.
> 
> Ne is mistaken for creativity. Ne is not creativity, it's the ability to *'see'* what something implies in a situation and act accordingly. So, in this sense Ne is also mistaken for Te, because of it's ability to be quick-witted/dynamic in work situations. I don't think it's a coincidence many secretaries are ENFPs/ENTPs.


Those are both very valid points.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Geez this makes my head aches a lot i wanna die from fucking mbti and cognitive functions madness


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Joke.. But thanks.. It's really helpful.. My mind ain't working right now.. I feel so stupid


----------

